# Four Title Weekend!



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't normally post this sort of thing, but I just have to share this one! 

Doug and I took the dogs to Farmington, Utah this past weekend. This was our first trial of the year and I think we were both hoping to just get one Q. It's winter and all of the equipment is stored away. We had that fingers crossed, out of practice kind of thinking . . . well, it turned out to be a great weekend!

Doug and Helki finished their Open Standard and Open Jumpers title. They started trialing in September of last year and they will be running in Excellent already! 

Not to be outdone by his little sis, Gavin finished his Excellent Jumpers and Excellent Standard titles. The 'big guy' has earned all six agility titles in less than a year. What a great way to start 2010! 

I feel just like this . . .


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!! Nice job!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Awesome!!!!

You should brag more, you have awesome dogs!!!!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Thats amazing big congrats!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Very, very awesome!!!!! What a weekend!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations.. Awesome!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!

That's huge!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you all so much!!! We had such a great weekend, just wanted to tell everyone about it.









Here is a video of Helki's Open Standard title run. I included some bonus footage of the venue for the 2010 GSDCA Nationals. 

Helki Video 

Hope to see you all at Nationals this fall!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congratulations!!! Loved the video! great job !!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Great video. Great run. Congrats!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's awesome!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A big







Shyne!!!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I sure would like to make it to the nationals this year. I had planned on the 2009 Nationals until I got deployed. I need to mapquest it and see how far it is.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope you can make it . . . would be great to meet you!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

21 hour drive...... probably too far!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Ouch! Yeah, that's a bunch of driving. I bet Beaumont will be closer for you, but still hope you can make it to Farmington.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Congratulations. Sounds like a wonderful and busy weekend!


----------

